# NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB



## W1zzard (Mar 21, 2013)

Today, NVIDIA launches their new GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost offering a large performance increase thanks to the added Boost algorithm and wider bus interface. With a price of only $169, it is the new price/performance king in the sub-$200 segment.

*Show full review*


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 26, 2013)

*Awesome review!*

So, if I take a card like this, OC it by 10%~15%, I get performance pretty much equal to a GTX660, while saving $45 in my pocket. 

Ok.



GG nVidia.

EDIT: I hope consumers get the difference between this version and the vanilla 650, because it really makes a difference. More that I'm used to see, anyway.

EDIT2: If that disabled GPC wasn't laser cut, that would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 26, 2013)

now nvidia needs to drop the 660 to $189-199.


----------



## Shinshin (Mar 26, 2013)

So, basically, Nvidia trumped the cards again and counter-attacked AMD...
MSRP of Nvidia's new card is 169$ for 2gb (149$ for 1gb...) and AMD's 7790 is 150$ (for 1gb...).
Nvidia is faster and tops the performance per dollar charts.
If this means that we'll see the 7790 drops in price to be competitive then consumers will win!
Kudos to Nvidia for releasing such a card in such a price!!
(and advanced kudos to AMD for the price cut!)


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 26, 2013)

DarkOCean said:


> now nvidia needs to drop the 660 to $189-199.



Yeah, they really should do so. The GTX660 is already a hard choice for the $200-250 price range purchase with the HD7850, HD7870 and HD7870 XT surrounding it.


----------



## sergionography (Mar 26, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> So, if I take a card like this, OC it by 10%~15%, I get performance pretty much equal to a GTX660, while saving $45 in my pocket.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> ...



but the 7850 is still by far the miles better, the review forgot to mention that 7850s are clocked way low and on many cards they overclock by up to like 40% compared to 10-15% on this card, so amd has much room to make a 7850 with boost and just keep the 180$ price
7790 on the other hand is a smaller chip than both Pitcairn and gk106 and is therefore cheaper so has much more room for price cuts, with overclocked versions nearing the 650ti boost


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 26, 2013)

That's a nice step up from the 650 Ti. The middle of the pack power efficiency is disappointing but pretty much expected. That always seems to happen with the reacting company. To pull ahead of the 680 AMD gave up on power efficiency with the 7970 GE and now nvidia is doing the same to react to the 7790.


----------



## Ikaruga (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you very much for the great review again W1zzard, well done as usual. 

The new king of the low-mid range gaming cards. Props to Nvidia. This card has everything what's good about Keplers for a superb price, and it's even SLI capable too. Would love to see a MSI Power Edition review of this little fella, especially if MSI would use better quality RAMs this time.


----------



## Frick (Mar 26, 2013)

I wonder what the price will be when they hit the streets in numbers.. Could be interesting.


----------



## cmberry20 (Mar 26, 2013)

Stupid UK pricing system (again)

Currently the cheapest 650Ti Boost (on pre order) is £141 & the a 2GB 660 (non Ti) is £142

If this price remains constant for the first few months there will be no reason to buy it - just get the 660 instead. But hopefully once they come into stock prices might drop. <£130 then they might be worth considering.


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, thanx very much nVidia for screwed the price, you're the guys 

It's time to buy HD 6970 or GTX 570...I hope the price can reach under $100,


----------



## Major_A (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd swap this card for my GTX 570 all day long.  Less power and in turn less heat dissipated into my room.


----------



## ElMoIsEviL (Mar 26, 2013)

Not a fan of this card or any Kepler card tbh.

Still wondering when nVIDIA will get serious about computational performance for brute force hashing jobs.

I want my Graphics cards to also double as Bitcoin Miners and nVIDIA cards are horrible at Hashing. If I wanted to play games I'd save up for something more powerful than this card (670 or 7950).

Also given the performance difference... maybe nVIDIA should have given it a different name. GTX 650 Ti Boost is just as confusing as 7870 XT to the consumer.


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 26, 2013)

Looking at relative performance chart i have to say that 7790 needs to drop to $120-$130 to remain competitive with this card and that's before them even geting in stock.
7850 2gb need to drop to $160-$170($160 is better) and i hope the more powerfull gpus will follow as well.


----------



## Casecutter (Mar 26, 2013)

Well played Nvidia, nice one-up's-man-ship.  Good card,  good value, but is it just more splitting hairs between the 7850/7870. Wasn’t the GTX660 theoretically there to do?  Instead of having the GTX660 be more price competitive, they use up geldings and drop the price some 20%... IDK?   Is it rewarding  for those who have been fence sitting like 6 month absolutely, are the guys who dropped $230 three month ago upset... suppose not.

What diid it just make most all those nicer AIB GTX660 that now $210-215, is the 25% more money worth the  11% performance increase?... hum.  On its' own (in the vacuum of today) this new boost has merit, although considering the surrounding pressure from all the cards wedged in $160-220 can it absolutely outshine everything?  

As I said a while back the Pitcairn production is probably making available more XT at this point, while will what we’ve heard  that 1Gb 7850 are on the way out come to pass?  All that points to 7850 2Gb still in the mix but limited holding in price $160-170, while I see AMD pushing hard with 7870 pricing at $200.

I'm not sure how this will help any of us, it's nice... but again is just another choice in a crowded field?  Honestly, this is less of a response to the 7790, as taking the place of the 7850 1Gb as the value leader, so until Nvidia has 1Gb in that $150 price this isn't impacting 7790's or much else.  Where the struggle will be once their 1Gb version hits and why I said the 7790 needed more performance, as originally alluded to being 10% behind the 7850; which it fell short on that mark and Nvidia now looks poised to grab that BfB at $150 price point.

Edit: Is there a date for when we'll see channel availability for these Boost variants?


----------



## tokyoduong (Mar 26, 2013)

I was at Microcenter 3-4 weeks ago when a customer asks what is a step up from a gtx 650. The salesman says gtx 670. I was standing right next to them.
I said "no, the 650 OC'd next to it is, then the 650 Ti, then the 660 gtx, then the 660 gtx ti, then the 670"
salesman: " well, they are all the same card with different numbers"
me: " well, the specs and benchmark on the box says otherwise"
salesman leaves
I told them to buy a 7850 and they did since it was much cheaper than a 660gtx to play COD and BF3.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 26, 2013)

This may make me a green fan.


SLI review in the works?


----------



## reverze (Mar 26, 2013)

7850 looks like the better choice


----------



## Casecutter (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll ask it another way... Is this a "paper launch"... when can we expect AIB cards on retail shelves?



reverze said:


> 7850 looks like the better choice


Not true this appear a better choice, if you can purchase it?


----------



## DayKnight (Mar 26, 2013)

AMD just lost in it's on game.


----------



## esrever (Mar 26, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> Not true this appear a better choice, if you can purchase it?


The 7850 is more power efficient and performs much better if you are into OC. The 2 cards are within a couple % of eachother. AMD can lower the price of the 7850 to match this and then it would be the better choice for enthusiasts who don't mind overclocking.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 26, 2013)

Great review W1z! This card is great low power and nice speed. Sad this is the same price of my 4850 when I got it 
thank you for adding card length, I feel this will help people with smaller cases.
 Once you do your Zotac review do you have plans for a sli review?


----------



## Ikaruga (Mar 26, 2013)

reverze said:


> 7850 looks like the better choice



I'm curious, in what way? (because I see none except if you are one of the 0.001% of the ppl who mine on their computers, but I could be wrong ofc, that's why I'm asking)


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 26, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> Once you do your Zotac review do you have plans for a sli review?



i also have an asus 650 ti that arrived today, and asus 670 dc mini might arrive tomorrow .. but i'll try to get an sli review in


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 26, 2013)

Will there be any review on the 1gb variant?


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 26, 2013)

Your the best W1z! This card is like identical size of my 4850 22cm vs that 24cm(with fan or without? on the 650 Ti Boost)

For $340Sli it would be nice to get close to 590 speed


----------



## tokyoduong (Mar 26, 2013)

What is this card supposed to to do? It is not the same price or performance range as the 7790. It is in the range of the 7850. 

If AMD drops price of 7850 to 149 then it's a no brainer for anyone since it comes with a better bundle anyways.
If AMD maintains current price of 7850 then NVIDIA got a winner here.


----------



## LDNL (Mar 26, 2013)

These Editor's Choice Awards have been thrown around quite often lately (Like all the 7790 reviews for example). I don't know... I just feel they're just a good value. The ECA kinda looses its meaning you know?


----------



## fwix (Mar 26, 2013)

people stop comparing the hd 7850 with the new gtx 650 ti "v2" , don't get me wrong this is a good nvidia gpu for value but it's not when it come to amd gpu's (hd 7850)
hd 7850 2GB sapphire version cost here in Europe 155 euro + 2games TB/boishok infinite and they are clocked at 860 so  to clear  this up every  hd 7850 that I've had also the most of people  in the forums (i build pc gamer) reach easily 1200-1250mhz(1225/1250mv)gpu /1400-1475 memory so they  oc like + 45% and they are a really a beast card they match easily an hd 7950 stock at that frequency so an hd 7850 oc ll destroy any gtx 650 ti "v2" and also beat gtx 660 oc in allot of games 
so yeah it's good thing for nvidia making good gpus with more less money 
also we ll see soon some price drops on the hd 7790 and that's a good things   i also hope see more price drops on the hd 7850


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 26, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> I'll ask it another way... Is this a "paper launch"... when can we expect AIB cards on retail shelves?


Seems about as much a paper launch as the HD 7790...
GTX 650 Ti Boost Launch day availability : 3 SKU's at Newegg
4 Days after the HD 7790 launch : 2 SKU's at Newegg


----------



## Casecutter (Mar 26, 2013)

DarkOCean said:


> Will there be any review on the 1gb variant?


Some are say that's a "teaser" that might come mid-summer, at that point it will be pointless. Why didn't release the 1Gb first, then this 2Gb after?  Probably because AIB would've had to come up PCB design for that... here they scavenged off an existing board.  
The more I read it appears this is just a true "Paper Launch in" an attempt for Nvidia to “say look at me”. :shadedshu




HumanSmoke said:


> Seems about as much a paper launch as the HD 7790...
> GTX 650 Ti Boost Launch day availability : 3 SKU's at Newegg
> 4 Days after the HD 7790 launch : 2 SKU's at Newegg



Well funny those both have popped up since this morning because i checked earlier this morning and nothing on either!  While we we're at least told the 7790 would hit till in the first week of April.  Hadn't seen anything as to AIB versions on the Boost just they normal engineering units so far.  At least AMD partner are out and tested.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 26, 2013)

LDNL said:


> These Editor's Choice Awards have been thrown around quite often lately (Like all the 7790 reviews for example). I don't know... I just feel they're just a good value. The ECA kinda looses its meaning you know?



What can you do when both manufacturers happen to put out very good stuff same time?


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 26, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> Some are say that's a "teaser" that might come mid-summer, at that point it will be pointless. Why didn't release the 1Gb first, then this 2Gb after?  Probably because AIB would've had to come up PCB design for that... here they scavenged off an existing board.
> The more I read it appears this is just a true "Paper Launch in" an attempt for Nvidia to “say look at me”. :shadedshu


Well firstly, I'd say that wasn't it AMD who moved up the HD 7790's launch to counter the GTX 650 Ti even though they had little retail stock?...Of course you did, you commented a number of times on the TPU version of the article.
So using your scorecard, that would be AMD: :shadedshu , Casecutter: :shadedshu
Strange that you had (and have) no problem with the HD 7790's lack of availability also, no?...maybe not.
As Tech Report observed


> We're told you can expect to find GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost cards in stores starting today, which means Nvidia's counterpunch will actually beat the 7790 to the, uh, punch.


Well noted, since the HD 7790 wasn't in stock on launch day.
As for the 1GB variant- I'd guess that Nvidia and its AIB's see the fast approaching disappearance of the HD 7850 1GB as a better market segment to attack- it's only a guess on my part though...I don't claim the strategic marketing ability of the Nvidia or the AIB's.
The 2GB version may have also have been able to be put into production faster...so if it comes to launching the 2GB first or waiting a month for the 1GB, its probably a no-brainer from both a PR and sales PoV.


> If you don't mind waiting until next month, Nvidia says its partners will also sell 1GB versions of the GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost for only $149





Casecutter said:


> Some are say that's [a 1GB version] that might come mid-summer, at that point it will be pointless.


Ooh arrr, they's doomed I tells ya ! DOOMED!!!!


Casecutter said:


> Well funny those both have popped up since this morning because i checked earlier this morning and nothing on either!.


Really? I linked to the same Newegg search two days ago and the same two 7790's were in stock- which is why I noted that the prices were firm at the MSRP...and hardly surprising that the GTX 650 Ti Boost has just shown up...it is launch day after all...although I'd note that EVGA had their SKUs for sale as soon as NDA lifted. The base version sold out quickly on their site.


----------



## Ikaruga (Mar 26, 2013)

fwix said:


> people stop comparing the hd 7850 with the new gtx 650 ti "v2" , don't get me wrong this is a good nvidia gpu for value but it's not when it come to amd gpu's (hd 7850)



I would agree that 7850 might have better price/performance ratio if AMD would drop the price (and they probably will do, they used to at least), but that's not the current situation. This card objectively wins with the current prices. 



fwix said:


> hd 7850 2GB sapphire version cost here in Europe 155 euro + 2games TB/boishok infinite and they are clocked at 860 so  to clear  this up every  hd 7850 that I've had also the most of people  in the forums (i build pc gamer) reach easily 1200-1250mhz(1225/1250mv)gpu /1400-1475 memory so they  oc like + 45% and they are a really a beast card they match easily an hd 7950 stock at that frequency so an hd 7850 oc ll destroy any gtx 650 ti "v2" and also beat gtx 660 oc in allot of games


Are you really comparing a reference card on stock voltage to a custom built card? Don't get me wrong I won't say that this card is a better overclocker (well it's almost certainly not but we just don't know that for 100% sure), but your comparision just doesn't make much sense. To stay on TPU, the tested 7850 cards here were about 1150-1200Mhz, and only the PowerColor was able to go above 1200 on stock voltage, but the bottom line is that they were not faster with the OC than this new 650ti (or perhaps they were but only by a very small margin - edit:1, 2). So you gonna need to push the 7850 to the max (and possibly increase power consumption a lot) to catch this card, and we don't even know how things will change with the custom built versions later.


Imho, we need to wait a little more to draw the final conclusion, but I think it's safe to say that Nvidia did pretty well when they released this second version of the 650ti.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 26, 2013)

No matter what NVIDIA does it is never going to be good enough. Not good value compared to amd gpus... really? Pfff. 

http://tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_650_Ti_Boost/images/perfdollar_1920.gif


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 26, 2013)

NV should go back to SE, No Letters, GTS, Ultra


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 26, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> I would agree that 7850 might have better price/performance ratio if AMD would drop the price (and they probably will do, they used to at least), but that's not the current situation. This card objectively wins with the current prices.
> 
> 
> Imho, we need to wait a little more to draw the final conclusion, but I think it's safe to say that Nvidia did pretty well when they released this second version of the 650ti.



By pretty well you mean offering a cut down GTX 660 which has already fallen $40 from initial launch.  It would seam they could be offering the GTX 660 at the price point if they wanted.

Just another way to get rid of GK106 chips.  Nvidia likes bending over the customers. Atleast offer a new architecture.

650 Ti Boost @ $169.99 ($75 in-game currency)
660 @ $199.99 ($150 in-game currency)
660 OC Gigabyte @ $203.99 ($150 in-game currency) + $20 Rebate = $183.99

7850 2GB @ $179.99 (Bioshock + Tomb Raider) + $20 Rebate = $159.99


----------



## Casecutter (Mar 26, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> As for the 1GB variant- I'd guess that Nvidia and its AIB's see the fast approaching disappearance of the HD 7850 1GB....If you don't mind waiting until next month


 Ok, beginning of May we can revisit that. 



HumanSmoke said:


> Really? I linked to the same Newegg search two days ago


When I clicked that link the other day it came up as a dead search. I just clicked though the "narrow the results" Egg very well could’ve been listed, but not yet had the search menus set-up.


----------



## anubis44 (Mar 26, 2013)

sergionography said:


> but the 7850 is still by far the miles better, the review forgot to mention that 7850s are clocked way low and on many cards they overclock by up to like 40% compared to 10-15% on this card, so amd has much room to make a 7850 with boost and just keep the 180$ price
> 7790 on the other hand is a smaller chip than both Pitcairn and gk106 and is therefore cheaper so has much more room for price cuts, with overclocked versions nearing the 650ti boost



I can attest to the truth of this. I briefly had two Asus DirectCUII 7850s, and they both overclocked to 1150MHz without so much as a voltage change or a hiccup from their default factor speed of 860MHz! At that speed, I'm sure they would destroy the GTX650 Ti Boost, even overclocked. All AMD has to do is release a GHz-edition 1000MHz or 1050MHz bios update for the 7850 with an idiot-proof update exe, and we'll see nVidia crying uncle. Existing 7850 customers would also feel all warm and fuzzy towards AMD if they did this, too.


----------



## fwix (Mar 26, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> re you really comparing a reference card on stock voltage to a custom built card? Don't get me wrong I won't say that this card is a better overclocker (well it's almost certainly not but we just don't know that for 100% sure), but your comparision just doesn't make much sense. To stay on TPU, the tested 7850 cards here were about 1150-1200Mhz, and only the PowerColor was able to go above 1200 on stock voltage, but the bottom line is that they were not faster with the OC than this new 650ti (or perhaps they were but only by a very small margin - edit:1, 2). So you gonna need to push the 7850 to the max (and possibly increase power consumption a lot) to catch this card, and we don't even know how things will change with the custom built versions later.


sapphire is AIB AMD so it's like baying a  reference amd card  with the same price  but with a good cooler not like  nvidia they just don't wanna change anything with there AIB when it's come to a costume cooler for the same price  it's a big difference also most of people don't buy the reference amd design it's always sapphire and above so  yeah comparing reference card on stock voltage to a custom built card on amd gpu's it's not a big deal cause u ll get a custom built card (sapphire) for the same price  

also i tested allot of them : sapphire (flex and the standard with 2 fan ) + HIS + XFX + GIG so all of this gpu's reach 1200(1225-1250mv)/1400 with no single problem perhaps the xfx is the best one that  I had ( reach 1300 but at higher voltage 1300 ) and like i said an oc hd 7850 are a beast  beat any gtx 660 oc in allot of games ,  power consumption it's nothing perhaps at max oc the card consume "avrg 120w-130w"  so not a bad thing for gamers also temp in every single hd 7850 max oc never pass 66° (i always create a oc profile with fan at 50 60% depend on the vers )
so yeah compare something with the same range hd 7850 oc are comparable with gtx 660 oc not a 650 ti v2  oc  plus keep in mind  the driver used for that hd 7850 are an old  13.1 WHQL + there is allot of latest games where  amd shine more and more so yeah as a conclusion an oc hd 7850 is the best value in the mid-range market /the oc hd 7950 (beat any oc gtx 680 )  in the high end market


----------



## OneCool (Mar 26, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> No matter what NVIDIA does it is never going to be good enough. Not good value compared to amd gpus... really? Pfff.
> 
> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_650_Ti_Boost/images/perfdollar_1920.gif



That wont last long but good point.


With that said I just bought a Sapphire hd7850 1gb from newegg for 169.99 free shipping and two game through steam (Tomb Raider and Bioshock) and a $10 mail rebate.

I reach 1200gpu 1350mem without even trying that beats every 7870ghz out there.


----------



## v12dock (Mar 26, 2013)

Just used the EVGA Step Up program to upgrade my 650Ti I just bought.


----------



## Ikaruga (Mar 27, 2013)

fwix said:


> sapphire is AIB AMD so it's like baying a  reference amd card  with the same price  but with a good cooler not like  nvidia they just don't wanna change anything with there AIB when it's come to a costume cooler for the same price  it's a big difference also most of people don't buy the reference amd design it's always sapphire and above so  yeah comparing reference card on stock voltage to a custom built card on amd gpu's it's not a big deal cause u ll get a custom built card (sapphire) for the same price


I meant that you are comparing a brand new reference product with just added driver support to a well accomplished "old" card which has a custom PCB, and probably a better overclocker out of the box. And again I did not say that the 7850 can't be better when it OC-ed, I'm just saying that we need some serious testing with the new card to be sure.



fwix said:


> an oc hd 7850 are a beast  beat any gtx 660 oc in allot of games


Wow! Could you please link some reference where the 660 was well OC-ed as well (where it was above 1200/1600 at least), because my experience disagrees.


edit:





Xzibit said:


> Just another way to get rid of GK106 chips.  Nvidia likes bending over the customers. Atleast offer a new architecture.


Are you suggesting that they should not sell the GK106 chips they have in stock, or they were wrong when they made one of their cards a little better in the process? I really sorry that I have to break it to you, but Nvidia is not a charity organization.


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 27, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> edit:Are you suggesting that they should not sell the GK106 chips they have in stock, or they were wrong when they made one of their cards a little better in the process? I really sorry that I have to break it to you, but Nvidia is not a charity organization.



They didnt make it better they made it worse. At a $14 price differance then what the market is currently asking for.

660 2GB Gigabyte Base:1033MHz / Boost:1098MHz ($150 in-game currency) + $20 Rebate = $183.99

650 Ti Boost($75 In-game currency) $169.99

Now is the $14 dollar price difference justified when you loose $75 in in-game currency and a minimal of 10% to a reference 660 in performance.

Answer is simple: *NO*.


----------



## fwix (Mar 27, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> Wow! Could you please link some reference where the 660 was well OC-ed as well (where it was above 1200/1600 at least), because my experience disagrees.



if i had time i ll do it for u but i don't so i ll give u an idea about that 

this is a link about the oc of the gtx 660 
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/876-22/performances-directcu-ii-top-overclocking.html
( the amd driver in this review is old 12.8 so don't compare them with nvidia card , focus only on the gtx 660 normal then  when oc ) 
conclusion is :
1: normal gtx 660 can up to 105X mhz  average without oc compare that to an hd 7850 at 860 mhz
Alan Wake : 1045-1058 MHz
Anno 2070 : 1006 MHz
Batman Arkham City : 993-1032 MHz
Battlefield 3 : 1045-1058 MHz
Civilization V : 1019 MHz
Crysis 2 : 1006-1071 MHz
DiRT Showdown : 1058-1084 MHz
Max Payne 3 : 1033-1071 MHz
Sleeping Dogs : 1032-1045 MHz
The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition : 1058-1084 MHz
Total War Shogun 2 : 1019-1045 MHz
2: when 660 are max oc 1123/1227/1627 performance gained in those 3 games are like  14-15% .

now let's see the latest review of the hd 7790(include hd 7850) with the latest driver both nvidia and amd  (keep in mind latest driver 13.3 have a bad impact in performance on tomb raider i have like -10% with my hd 7950WF3  plus if u enable tress fx it turn  bad on nvidia  and also an amazing thing in TB)
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/890-24/recapitulatif-performances.html
so as u see here the gtx 660 are like 10-12% more powerful than an hd 7850 now think about the oc of  the hd 7850 going from 860 to 1200/1220/1250  (sorry i can't found an oc hd 7850 chart  in this  this web site but i can tell u in allot of games going form 860/1200 to 1250/1450 u have something like +30% also  reach easily the performance of an hd 7950 "stock800 mhz")  i guess u get the point of the hd 7850 when oc , they are really a beast card ,  beat the gtx 660 in allot of games but not every games like barman AC3 .


----------



## dlgh7 (Mar 27, 2013)

interesting all the other reviews i have seen of this card on other sites seem to favor the 7850 in the benchmarks against this card. anandtech had this card beating the 7850 by 3 percent if BF3 but everything else favored the 7850, i think they said by 8 percent on average. don't quote me on that. cursious how this site has the 650 ti boost being better.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 27, 2013)

dlgh7 said:


> interesting all the other reviews i have seen of this card on other sites seem to favor the 7850 in the benchmarks against this card. anandtech had this card beating the 7850 by 3 percent if BF3 but everything else favored the 7850, i think they said by 8 percent on average. don't quote me on that. cursious how this site has the 650 ti boost being better.


Probably the same reason that other sites have the 650 Ti Boost shading the 7850. Choice of benchmark, screen resolution, choice of image quality.
ComputerBase for instance has the 7850 ahead by 6% with minimal AA, but the 650 TiB ahead by 4% and 6% at 4xAA and 8xAA respectively


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2013)

dlgh7 said:


> interesting all the other reviews i have seen of this card on other sites seem to favor the 7850 in the benchmarks against this card. anandtech had this card beating the 7850 by 3 percent if BF3 but everything else favored the 7850, i think they said by 8 percent on average. don't quote me on that. cursious how this site has the 650 ti boost being better.



no surprise with anandtech's selection of benchmarks


----------



## arbiter (Mar 27, 2013)

what i see is a good cheap best bang for $ gpu for budget gaming machine, or if person has 670/680 or even AMD card, the 1gb version of 650ti boost would make a nice dedicated physX card


----------



## Ikaruga (Mar 27, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> They didnt make it better they made it worse. At a $14 price differance then what the market is currently asking for.
> 
> 660 2GB Gigabyte Base:1033MHz / Boost:1098MHz ($150 in-game currency) + $20 Rebate = $183.99
> 
> ...


Yes, but you don't really need 2GB VRAM in this segment, so 95% of the gamers will do just fine with the much reasonably priced 1GB version, and perhaps if you would compare the two with that price in mind.....* BTW, why on earth they not use 1.5GB with a 192bit wide bus is just beyond me*, and if anyone knows the answer please enlighten me.
.


fwix said:


> if i had time i ll do it for u but i don't so i ll give u an idea about that
> 
> this is a link about the oc of the gtx 660
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/876-22/performances-directcu-ii-top-overclocking.html
> ...


 Thanks. I see that they used the 306.23 beta, but i can't really remember about what I had when I was testing these two, but the 660 won in almost everything for me ( I used a little higher OC tho), never the less, it's a valuable info and I will rerun some tests if I can borrow these cards again some time. Thanks again.


----------



## sergionography (Mar 27, 2013)

esrever said:


> The 7850 is more power efficient and performs much better if you are into OC. The 2 cards are within a couple % of eachother. AMD can lower the price of the 7850 to match this and then it would be the better choice for enthusiasts who don't mind overclocking.


Any factory over clocked 7850 beats this, and many come with 1000mhz and still have another 20-25% room for more over clock
Either way I bet amd will come out with 7850 boost edition with the whole new powertune goodies  which will easily clear knock this 650boost to even lower prices, meanwhile 7790 has some overclock room and is cheaper so would take a bit of price cut


----------



## Nihilus (Mar 27, 2013)

This card is the new GTX 460 1gb.  Great value.  I owned the GTX 460 768mb.  I'm thinking the 650 boost 1gb will be a good replacement for that card and bring me back to team green.


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 27, 2013)

Nihilus said:


> This card is the new GTX 460


Not really, gtx 460 had 30-35% OC headroom this barely breaks 10%; maybe the new 550ti wich was meh.


----------



## Nihilus (Mar 27, 2013)

Oc wise not so much, but it does offer probably the best value for NVIDIA just as the GTX 460 did back then.  If they make a low pro variant in 1 gb, that would be perfect.  I love itx as do many others.  Right now we still have to settle for a 7750


----------



## Fluffmeister (Mar 28, 2013)

Definitely a good card, I can see why some of the locals are upset.


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 28, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> Yes, but you don't really need 2GB VRAM in this segment, so 95% of the gamers will do just fine with the much reasonably priced 1GB version, and perhaps if you would compare the two with that price in mind.....* BTW, why on earth they not use 1.5GB with a 192bit wide bus is just beyond me*, and if anyone knows the answer please enlighten me.



I thought I did compare the two with price in-mind

I guess if your really strapped for $14 or out of the delivery market. Its a $4 differance if your looking at MSI or EVGA Superclocked.

You loose out on
192 Shader Cores
16 Texture Units
$75 in-game currency
10% performance increase from a base GTX 660 (15% when max OC)
for just $14
$14 is just over what tax is going to be for the item so its not a stretch.

It just another way to sell off GK106 chips that didnt make the cut for the GTX 660 at the highest price possible.

Nvidia as a company is entitled to charge what they want for there products but as a consumer I can say look thats a shitty deal from whats currently out on the market. 
They can easily ditch the $150 in-game currency and lower the 660 price a bit more but that wont make money off the GK106 chips that cant be in either the 660 or the 650 Ti. 

You really think an informed consumer would not rather have the better card. I rather get the most out of my money at the time I purchase it whenever possible.


----------



## Ikaruga (Mar 28, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> Nvidia as a company is entitled to charge what they want for there products but as a consumer I can say look thats a shitty deal from whats currently out on the market.
> They can easily ditch the $150 in-game currency and lower the 660 price a bit more but that wont make money off the GK106 chips that cant be in either the 660 or the 650 Ti.
> 
> You really think an informed consumer would not rather have the better card. I rather get the most out of my money at the time I purchase it whenever possible.



They give you 7850-ish (or more) performance for a lower price, so they giving users a card with the best price/performance ratio by far, period. I guess the card will probably end up around $115-125 after rebates which pretty much renders all other cards a nogo except for those who overclock perhaps.
And you are not their costumer, you are one of the rare persons here who doesn't see this as a good card, only because it was not made by AMD. How is it that most of us can appreciate and like good products *from both sides*, and most of us are happy when we see a new and exciting hardware (which might induce pricewar goodness upon us btw), except you?


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 28, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> They give you 7850-ish (or more) performance for a lower price, so they giving users a card with the best price/performance ratio by far, period. I guess the card will probably end up around $115-125 after rebates which pretty much renders all other cards a nogo except for those who overclock perhaps.
> And you are not their costumer, you are one of the rare persons here who doesn't see this as a good card, only because it was not made by AMD. How is it that most of us can appreciate and like good products *from both sides*, and most of us are happy when we see a new and exciting hardware (which might induce pricewar goodness upon us btw), except you?



lol

Nevermind AMD.  The GTX 660 is a better buy.

Cause i'm not blind to the fact that for $4 to $14 more you get a much better card from them with more features.

Sorry, I just dont appreciate being ripped off or others for that fact for a $4 to $14 dollars difference.

Maybe if I wish people were to waste money on a lesser product. I be raving about it.


----------



## Casecutter (Mar 28, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> I guess the card will probably end up around $115-125 after rebates... which might induce pricewar goodness upon us btw


Are you talking about this GTX650Ti Boost?  When do you believe it could hit that bracket? Maybe after Maxwell hits...  
This is not a start to a price war.  This is to provide abutment to the GTX660, which Nvidia doesn't/didn't want to let slide below $200.

Both this from Nvidia and AMD release of the 7790, to me were to back fill so pricing won't tumble.  Nvidia's move here isn't so much any driver necessitating AMD's price reduction on 7790’s, it was too high to begin with $130 would be perfect.  While Nvidia has no reason to follow unless 7850/7870 pricing moves, and it really doesn't look like those will.  Maybe things will change with a 1Gb GTX 650 Boost, but till then everyone will stand their ground. 

You got to know Nvidia has had this rendition from day one, and has held it in reserve, but not sure what for… but how about this?  Nvidia almost had to figure 6mo's back AMD coming with an lower cost chip/card to vie in the $180-240 (88XX).  AMD would've known another GK106 (gelding) but with boost was an absolute likelihood.  At that time Nvidia understood AMD's new offerings would arrive, and figured this would permit them something to respond with on an even lower price (aka 1Gb) at this point.  Then a month or so back it became clear AMD  (Sea Island) wasn’t in any rush but why…      

Something tells me Bonaire was to be more, perhaps not a direct Pitcairn replacement but something that would provide strong profits at $180-240 price point.  The Bonaire was more just a trial "what if" engineering design that came up short, and perhaps is a reason AMD pushed back 8XXX cards IDK.  Although, instead of just scraping the design they trimmed it down to achieve the highest yields (why isn’t there both LE/XT) reduced memory bus, and use it to filled their gap.  While not to long ago Nvidia knew what AMD had (purportedly a chip 10% under the 7850.. but it’s not really) they figured there's no reason holding it back anymore and plugged their gap.  However they came out on the winning side, being able to hold to good price for them while a value to buyers. 

Had AMD actual got Bonaire to be closure to a 7850, we might have seen more movement on prices, but as the way it played out the 7790 has very little bearing on the GTX 650 Boost 2Gb pricing.


----------



## Ikaruga (Mar 28, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> lol
> 
> Nevermind AMD.  The GTX 660 is a better buy.



No, the 660 is just a better card. Or how do you explain that almost all expert on the Interent (including W1zzard) reaches the same conslusion about this card as how is it on this picture? (and let's just not forget that this is the more expensive 2GB version)


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 28, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> No, the 660 is just a better card. Or how do you explain that almost all expert on the Interent (including W1zzard) reaches the same conslusion about this card as how is it on this picture? (and let's just not forget that these numbers are most likely based on the more expensive 2GB version)



Did you bother reading the review ?

That chart is based on GTX 660 @ $215 

Gigabyte GTX 660 OC 2GB @ $183.99
Its not like there running out of these cards either when there limited to 10 per customer.

Nvidia by introducing the GTX 650 Ti Boost @ $169.99 it just keeps cards above it from droping in price.


----------



## Gtpko141 (Mar 28, 2013)

Not only in newegg i just got the gigabyte gtx 660 oc to replace my 7770 from a local shop at the price of 185$ thats a steal


----------



## Ikaruga (Mar 28, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> Did you bother reading the review ?
> 
> That chart is based on GTX 660 @ $215
> 
> ...



NO, that card is 203.99, and I don't even understand anymore why am i arguing with you tbh. Go ahead and hate this great card or Nvidia as much as you like, I'm done.


----------



## Gtpko141 (Mar 28, 2013)

For now yes but trust me the 180$ price is great for the card gtx 660 is!!!


----------



## Gtpko141 (Mar 28, 2013)

Also i thing that at 170$ in newegg you can get the msi twinfrozr II wich has one of the best cooling solutions and it must oc's better than the stock one


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 28, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> NO, that card is 203.99, and I don't even understand anymore why am i arguing with you tbh. Go ahead and hate this great card or Nvidia as much as you like, I'm done.



Do you not like reading ?

There is a $20.00 rebate on it right under the price. 


Take your pic from rebate or none rebate 

Newegg isnt the only one selling GTX 660s for under $185.


----------



## Gtpko141 (Mar 28, 2013)

Well i didn't take with a rebate just read my post i took it 185$ cash


----------



## Gtpko141 (Mar 28, 2013)

I bet he didn't noticed that one


----------



## Ikaruga (Mar 28, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> Do you not like reading ?
> 
> There is a $20.00 rebate on it right under the price.
> 
> ...



No it's $200. That's why I'm done with you in this subject. You are seriously want to take special sales and rebates into comparing cards in high quality reviews.I also wonder how much a GTX650ti Boost 1GB gonna cost after you apply some specials, coupons, rebates or whatnot.


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 28, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> No it's $200. That's why I'm done with you in this subject. You are seriously want to take special sales and rebates into comparing cards in *high quality reviews*.I also wonder how much a GTX650ti Boost 1GB gonna cost after you apply some specials, coupons, rebates or whatnot.



Really ? 

If the prices set in the review reflect actual market then I'd agree but they dont.

Just on Newegg alone there 7 cards GTX 660 under the $215 dollar price comparison in the review without a rebate.
5 of those are Overclocked.
4 cards are being sold under $189.99 at the time of the review.
3 of those 7 cards are sold without rebate at $199 & $209.

The review implies a $45 dollar differance when there is a $20 at the time it was published.  

Even after the rebate expires there will only be a $30 dollar differance. $169 to $199.  So that chart you pointed out is still not inline with the current market.

You have to take the review for what it is.

GTX 650 TI Boost on Newegg. No rebates.


----------



## Casecutter (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow, the pricing used in any review is what either manufacture along with AIB's want you to believe and promote as the long term written record.  Only a few pricing sites will maintain the actuals of pricing including rebates, codes, or "add to basket" among other tricks to project prices are still bolstered.  While reviews can’t take in account all the regions and deal so they print what manufacture are wanting everyone to believe (it's the party line).   But then they all turn around and encourage /supplement movement with rebates, codes, etc, that are sponsored and/or unwritten by them or AIB.  Not calculating such offers is not considering the changes and flux that is taking place in the market and not recognizing that as competition between  side and between AIB’s. 

Use them or not but they are a true barometer to the what is happening in the market no matter what they want you to believe.


----------



## Ikaruga (Mar 28, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> Wow, the pricing used in any review is what either remanufacture along with AIB want you to believe and promote as the long term written record.  Only very few pricing sites will maintain the actuals of pricing including rebates, or price in basket another trick to project price are still bolstered.   While reviews can’t take in account all the regions and deal so they print what manufacture are wanting everyone to believe.    But then turn around and encourage /supplement  movement with rebates or codes that are sponsored or unwritten by them or AIB.  Not calculating such offers is not considering the changes and flux that is taking place in the market and not recognizing that as competition between  side and between AIB’s.
> 
> Use them or not but they are a true barometer to the what is happening in the market no matter what they want you to believe.


I agree that they shape localized market decisions, but you can't project that to the whole global market. You gonna need to take a mean value from the market, and use that in your calculations. Picking up the best possible price which is a special and some limited sale can't and won't give you objective and correct result imho. (I did not find too many worldwide on pcpartpicker and on other similar online sites), so it's not the major trend atm). The gtx660 is not $183 atm, so you can't treat it like that in comparision, well not yet at least, but let's hope it's gonna be soon


----------



## OneCool (Mar 28, 2013)

dlgh7 said:


> interesting all the other reviews i have seen of this card on other sites seem to favor the 7850 in the benchmarks against this card. anandtech had this card beating the 7850 by 3 percent if BF3 but everything else favored the 7850, i think they said by 8 percent on average. don't quote me on that. cursious how this site has the 650 ti boost being better.




Windows 8 and beta drivers would be my guess.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 28, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> If the prices set in the review reflect actual market then I'd agree but they dont



I checked prices last week and they were what I used in the review. Apparently NVIDIA reduced GTX 660 non-TI prices. I'm no fortune teller.

For the record. We do not use rebates as these are not available everywhere, and often complicated to get.


----------



## Casecutter (Mar 28, 2013)

What's interresting is every 1Gb 7850 at Egg are $180 and not one with a rebate now... it wasn't uncommon even 10-12 day ago to see two or so at $160 or less after rebate.  While appears many of the 2Gb models have moved up in price...


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 28, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> I checked prices last week and they were what I used in the review. Apparently NVIDIA reduced GTX 660 non-TI prices. I'm no fortune teller.
> 
> For the record. We do not use rebates as these are not available everywhere, and often complicated to get.



I understand that.

The point I was try'n to make is the prices have been like that prior to the GTX 650 Ti Boost on Newegg.

Check the rebates forms from all the AIBs on GTX 660s and they started 03/01/2013. 
The GTX 650 Ti Boost was released 3/26/2013

If your with-in Neweggs reach that comparison chart wouldnt make sense.  Those GTX 660s with rebates have been at that price for the whole month of March and the GTX 660s were already at $199.99 without the rebates on the 26 (Zotac and EVGA).

*Edit*:
According to another review site on release when they checked MSRP with Nvidia



> NVIDIA current pricing lines up like this as of today according to NVIDIA:
> 
> $109 - GeForce GTX 650
> $129 - GeForce GTX 650 Ti
> ...



When you also do a Compare & Buy on Nvidia website on the GTX 660 you get $199.99 EVGA and Zotac OC.  The other cards show up aswell with there rebates as a note.


----------



## DayKnight (Mar 29, 2013)

hmm

199 for GTX 660 is fine but 190 would be bang on.


----------



## Ikaruga (Mar 29, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> I understand that.
> 
> The point I was try'n to make is the prices have been like that prior to the GTX 650 Ti Boost on Newegg.
> 
> ...



So after wall of texts about special sales and rebates, we are finally back to the real world where we can agree that the 660 is $200-ish atm, while it's only 10% faster. Could you please explain the math/logic how or why would be a "better buy"?


----------



## DayKnight (Mar 29, 2013)

... and when you say better buy, what are you comparing with the 660?.


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 29, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> So after wall of texts about special sales and rebates, we are finally back to the real world where we can agree that the 660 is $200-ish atm, while it's only 10% faster. Could you please explain the math/logic how or why would be a "better buy"?



Wow you really that ignorant.

Even Nvidia site was linking to $183.99 GTX 660 for 26 days before the GTX 650 Ti Boost came out.  Cards on that list are still lower then $199.99 with there rebates.

Are you not even looking at the Fact that for $199.99 you get a GTX 660 Zotac already overclocked with no rebates.

If a consumer does not read and not take advantage of the (Mail-In Rebate) when purchasing a product thats there own fault.  Those consumer just pay more for not redeaming there rebates.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 23, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> HumanSmoke said:
> 
> 
> > As for the 1GB variant- I'd guess that Nvidia and its AIB's see the fast approaching disappearance of the HD 7850 1GB....so if it comes to launching the 2GB first or waiting a month for the 1GB, its probably a no-brainer from both a PR and sales PoV.
> ...



A bit earlier than estimated, but it seems as though the 1GB variants are arriving in stock


----------

